

Technical Lead / Web Developer for Yoopra - yonatanblasberg

Yoopra is building an all-star engineering team as we get ready to take on the world (launch). We stem from Stanford, NYU, and the Holy Land (Israel). We're looking for engineers passionate about web 2.0 and lean startup&#60;p&#62;Yoopra is the next generation of college daily deal commerce. At the core, we're a Groupon for college students. Our platform is completely geared towards students, with a unique "fresh" / "hip" UI, and deal sharing incentives that will increase the viral likelihood of each deal.&#60;p&#62;At Yoopra, you will join a startup, soon to be VC-funded. You will work with us on constantly innovating our platform to meet the needs of our users. You will be working with people that are self-motivated, have a passion for web development, and work in a user-focused, highly intelligent, entrepreneurial environment.&#60;p&#62;We believe that the best products are created by small teams that know no boundaries.&#60;p&#62;Experience is not a determining factor, we care more for aptitude. We look for pragmatic team members, who use agile software development techniques to focus their coding efforts on meeting business goals. We look for talented people that will play large roles in project strategy, design, and product implementation.&#60;p&#62;This is the opportunity to build a technical team. This is the opportunity to have a big impact on building a successful startup.&#60;p&#62;Name - Yoopra
Tagline - "Your Deals. Your Campus"
Twitter Description (140 characters or less):
Yoopra features one deal, every day, with discounts up to 50% off at your favorite off-campus restaurants, bars, clothing stores, and more.
Company Description
Yoopra is the premiere advertising platform for local merchants targeting college consumers. 
Employees: 3&#60;p&#62;Interested in applying? Email us at jobs@yoopra.com.
Send any questions to contact@yoopra.com
======
PedroCandeias
Hi Yonatan, So you've got the funding and some structure in place, that's
awesome. But, like @xstaticdev said, one is left wondering what are the
relevant tech skills for the job. Plus, why looking for a tech lead at this
stage? Did the previous one leave? Are there any other tech people working
with you already? These are serious questions, your project looks interesting
and I'd like to know more.

------
bobds
HN doesn't support HTML formatting in posts:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc>

------
xstaticdev
The work location and the technical skills you are looking for might help in
your search.

------
zbruhnke
yonatan, I never heard back from you after last weekend... I assume you have
lost interest?

